# 12 foot setup in the wall



## Howler33

After talking about it for the past two years I am finally putting together my in wall setup. Originally I had planned to setup an 8'-300 gallon tank, but ran into compatability issues as I was going through my fish list. Finally, I decided to use two 6'x2'x20"-150 gallon tanks side by side to give the appearance of a 12 foot tank and separate the fish into better groups. The tanks each have a center overflow that will drain to a single sump. The sump is a 110 gallon acrylic tank that I have been using to grow out some of the fish for the new setup. Since the openings on the 110 are too small to get one of the three drawer Rubbermaid systems used in the DIY sump I decided to use eggcrate. I am going to cut the eggcrate into sections to create a box and assemble them inside the 110 with zip strips and secure them to a pvc frame.

The fish list is currently:

Tank1
8 Geophagus Tapajos
6 Geophagus Altifrons
2 Cryptoherso Cutteri
1 Green Severum
1 Satanoperca Leucosticta
1 Bristlenose pleco

Tank 2
12 Hypsophorys Nicuraguensis (I will wait for them to pair up and give teh extras away. Likely I will only keep 4)
8 Guinacara Rio Caroni
5 Cryptoheros Sajica (Once I have a pair the extras will also be given away)
2 Thoricthys Pasionis
3 Pictus cats

Here is where the tanks are going to go. This was my workshop in the basement. 









I am going to cutout the studs approximately 36" from the ground and reframe the area to to be viewed from the other side.

Here is a picture from the viewable side, the tank on the left is the 110 that will be the sump.









Here is a picture of the stands in place. (the stands were made by my friend Larry).









The tanks are ready and I am picking them up tomorrow. I will post more as I make progress.


----------



## prov356

Fantastic :thumb: Keep posting progress.


----------



## imusuallyuseless

I can feel the jealousy creeping up inside me...

Good luck w/your project :thumb:


----------



## tel0004

Yea. I love these threads. Keep the pictures flowing.


----------



## kornphlake

Please tell me you built a two bay shop behind the house and that's why you're cannibalizing your basement workshop!

I'm interested to see the outcome as I'm gathering materials and funds for an in wall setup myself. Will you have the edge of the tank flush with the wall or are you going to have a 4 inch ledge in front of the tank?


----------



## Howler33

The room actually is very large and most of my shop is on the other side now. The rest has been moved to the garage which has a nice bump out for a work area.

The tanks are flush with the back side of the wall so from the viewing side there will be a 4" ledge which will be trimmed out over the 2"x4". We are still working out the color scheme, but we are leaning towards a walnut trim.

I just got the tanks in place today. Sheesh, what a pain getting them around a tight turn at the bottom of the stairs.

The next few days are going to be spent removing all the old paneling from the rest of the basement. Hopefully, I can start cutting and framing the opening early next week.


----------



## shovelnose

Thats going to be very cool!. Kinda like mine but horizontally lol! Are you going to try to make them look as one or have a divider in the middle?


----------



## Howler33

I am going to put a piece of trim down the middle to hide the where the tanks meet.

I really like your in wall setup, well done.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

It should be pretty sweet.

What are you planning to do for the humidity?


----------



## Howler33

I have a dehumidifer in the room that runs to the floor drain. I have had several tanks in the basement for the past two years and has been fine. The walls are painted with waterproof paint and I plan to use greenboard for the drywall.


----------



## malawisc

with that much time and thought going into a tank, i would add a real sump.. maybe a 55 gallon wet and dry.. if not during the orig build at least include space to add one later.. i will never have another large tank that is not drilled.. i really like the 12 ft setup, single sump, low maint.. two things i added to my stand that i would not give up.. a water source and a drain... if i had to do a major water change i would not need to siphon a drop or carry a drop


----------



## fote03

Nice Idea. Keep us up on progress with pictures.


----------



## Howler33

Demolition of the current paneling and drywall is taking longer than I thought. I will post some pics of the tanks tonight. I also have some pics of several different sand types I am trying to decide on to match the rocks I have set aside.

I hAve also been thinking about changing up the stocking lists a bit. I am going to move the Guianacara to tank 1 and was considering adding a Vieja Regani and a Brasiliensis to tank 2. Both the Vieja and Brasiliensis are about 3" so I would have a little time to make adjustments in case aggression got out of hand. Any comments about the list changes would be appreciated as I do not have any first hand knowledge of Vieja.


----------



## mmd

what ever happened to the pics ?


----------



## Howler33

Ok, here are some more pics:

Tanks on stands. I am going to get some foam for underneath the tanks.









From the viewing side. Still need to frame out the viewing window.









Some of the rocks:

















The 110 for the sump and some of the fish:


----------



## mmd

nice


----------



## GonePostal

Looking good!


----------



## tyty22

From the pictures it looks like the 2x4s from the stand are dirrectly underneath the overflow boxes, won't that be a problem?

can't wait to see the finished product!! :thumb:


----------



## Howler33

The inside 2"x4" for the middle supports are in the way of the overflow. When I asked my friend to make the stand I didn't realize he was going to douple up the supports. The inside piece does not really support any vertical weight so I am going to use a hole saw to make a hole for the pvc. The stand is way overbuilt so their should not be any problem.

I am still contemplating whether to use two return pumps or one big pump with a wye.


----------



## malawisc

sweet, and getting better


----------



## edmlfc

I am so jealous i cannot wait to see the outcome.


----------



## jimmymac

How about a water bridge maybe? keep the pics comming, this is an interesting thread.


----------



## jimmymac

*Howler33*Sorry, I should have read the first post a little more thoroghly.A waterbridge wont work if you have compatabilty issues, lol. Im curious to see how you deal with the seperation of the tanks.


----------



## Howler33

Jimmymac, when you say deal wit the separation of the tanks are you refering to how I am going to hide where the ends meet in the middle?

I am going to post more pictures soon. I have been focusing more on the rest of the basement this week before I get the tank running. I am hoping to have the tank fully operational in about two weeks. I have started the framing for the main area of the basement and will then hang the drywall.

I think I am going to layout the UGJ in Autocad. I will post a pic of the layout and see if anyone has suggestions.


----------



## jimmymac

*Howler33* Yea thats exactly what I was talking about. If they are tight enough and you seal the top with something then you might not have to worry about seperation issues or water seeping between the tanks and causing water spots that you will see in the future.


----------



## Howler33

The tanks each have glass lids that should prevent most splashing. I hadn't really considered sealing the top seam to prevent water drips though I suppose I should consider something as I won't be able to easily move the tanks once they are in place. From the front the seam will be hidden by a vertical piece of 2"x4" that will be finished with tile. Originally I had thought to trim the opening with walnut, but recently decided to go with an earthen colored tile.


----------



## Howler33

OK, here are some update pics:

Decided to take the wall down and rebuild it as the old wall was flimsy.


















Lower half of wall:









Checking level:









Starting top part of wall:









Other side:









My helper:


----------



## Klemy

That's coming along very nicely. So jealous!


----------



## traumatic

hey, very nice. Any updates?


----------



## Razzo

traumatic said:


> Any updates?


ditto - it's been a month :wink:

Very nice, look forward to the updates.

Russ


----------



## Howler33

I am actually close to getting the tanks going. I decided to get the main basement finished before doing more work on the tanks. Mostly I was concerned about the drywall dust and paint affecting the water in the tank. The drywall is way more work than I had anticipated, but it is coming together nicely. I will get some pics up soon. I didn't think people would be interested in pictures of the rest of the basement so I haven't posted any.


----------



## tahw

I didn't read all the posts but cannot resist asking if those tanks are going to be one big tank or separate tanks?


----------



## Basolisk

Howler33 said:


> I am still contemplating whether to use two return pumps or one big pump with a wye.


I would go with the two pumps, just for the reason is one stops working it my cut the flow down a bit but wont compleatly stop it.


----------



## dielikemoviestars

tahw said:


> I didn't read all the posts but cannot resist asking if those tanks are going to be one big tank or separate tanks?


He's said they'll be separated (incompatible fish) with the appearance of one, I believe.


----------



## Howler33

Here are a couple of pics I took after hanging the drywall around the tank:


----------



## Shayman10

Looking Great!!

What are you going to use for the returns back to the tank? Are you going to wrap it with wood and casing??

Very Cool!


----------



## TheeMon

how much the tanks cost you? there custom built right? whered you get them?


----------



## becikeja

WOW

Looks great, can't wait to see the finish.


----------



## vadryn

It's hard to get perspective from the pics. How tall is the viewable space?

Did you consider doing the face of the tank flush with the viewable wall? If so, what was the reasoning for doing it as you have?

I'm told it's important to put insulation (1/2" styrofoam) under the tanks for insulation and it also helps eliminate pressure points if it's uneven at all.

Be sure to give us some good pics of the sump setup too... and a final recap of the equipment you are running (lights, pumps etc)


----------



## Howler33

how much the tanks cost you? there custom built right? whered you get them?


> The two tanks together with the built in overflows were $700. They were custom made from Great Lakes Aquariums.


How tall is the viewable space? 


> The viewable area is 20" high


Did you consider doing the face of the tank flush with the viewable wall? If so, what was the reasoning for doing it as you have? 


> I did consider making the tanks flush. I have two reasons for making the stand separate from the wall. First, I wanted to be able to take the stands with me if I move. Second, I thought it would look cool to trim out the studs and 4" around the viewing area with stone tile in earthen colors.


I'm told it's important to put insulation (1/2" styrofoam) under the tanks for insulation and it also helps eliminate pressure points if it's uneven at all. 


> I already have the foam cut and set.


What are you going to use for the returns back to the tank?


> Are you refering to the pump size? If so, I was plannign to use a Mag 24. The overflows are rated at 1200 gph. I am going to use ball valves for any flow regulation.


----------



## vadryn

How do you rate an overflow. I've been trying to figure out how big of a pump to get but want to know what my drains are doing for me. How did you rate your overflow?


----------



## prov356

Try this calculator Drain/overflow calculator


----------



## Howler33

The tank builder told me what the overflows were built for. I have not tested the overflows yet to see if they live up to the rating, but that is why I want to have nall valves so I can adjust the return flow if the drain can't keep up.


----------



## alicem

Oh, 
my, 
gosh,

Those tanks look fantastic!

What a huge project. (Is that stating the obvious?!)
Please, more pics as you progress, when you can.

Thanks,
Alicem


----------



## Howler33

Thanks Alicem,

I will try to get some more pics up tomorrow. Speaking of pics, do you have pictures of the tank in your signature? I am a big fan of bosemani rainbows and would to see how your tank looks.


----------



## alicem

Yeah, I plead for pics from others while I have none posted....I have attempted pics, they came out so-so, (rainbows get a little excited when the feeding person is near) Plus my camera is .....I won't say it.... :x 
Next I need to do the photo bucket thing and put some pics in my profile, or where ever is appropriate...be patient with this ole gal...

Right now I'm awaiting my Tang's arrival on Tuesday...can't think about anything else. (Tang-on-the-brain) :lol:

Alicem


----------



## Howler33

Which Tangs are getting Alicem?

I have been messing around in Autocad with gradient hatching to come up with my bcakground on the tanks. When I get the colors I am happy with I will plot the background on photo paper and attach it to the back of the tanks then cover them with thin plexiglass to keep the paper from getting wet. I have done this with other tanks and seems to work well. Here are a few of the patterns I was thinking of:


----------



## alicem

Soothing shades.  What color substrate?

I'm afraid to say which Tangs. (I'll probably be shunned.) 
The origional order was for 3 Altolamp. Calvus, 6 paracyp. nigripinnis, and 6 xeno. flavipinnis. We were waiting for the paracyps to grow out before shipping when the breeders xeno tank crashed while he was away. He then talked me into 5 enant. kilesa. The Kilesa will be beautiful, but from what I've read, in a year or so, I'm in for it...I have cleared out as much floor space as possible for their comfort. (Think positive, right?!)

Alicem


----------



## Howler33

The substrate will be an off white colored pool filter sand.


----------



## alicem

With that substrate you can't go wrong with any of the background colors you have to choose from.

I guess the next consideration is the rock colors and then enhancing your fish!

Nice project, Howler33 :thumb:

Alicem


----------



## Fish Newb

Nice looking tank you got there neighbor. One day I would like to have a similar set up.


----------



## Howler33

Thanks Fish newb. Always good to hear of another fish geek in the area. Let me know what type of fish you are keeping, as I combine my tanks into the big setup I will have some extra fish and equipment.


----------



## Howler33

> I have cleared out as much floor space as possible for their comfort. (Think positive, right?!)


Sounds like a good excuse to get another tank setup :wink:


----------



## Hoosier Tank

Howler33 said:


> Thanks Fish newb. Always good to hear of another fish geek in the area. Let me know what type of fish you are keeping, as I combine my tanks into the big setup I will have some extra fish and equipment.


Well then, Hellooooo neighbor!  
Just kiddin'.....
......
......
.... maybe :wink:


----------



## Howler33

:lol:


----------



## Fish Newb

Whatever happened with the tanks? Did you end up finishing them?


----------



## Howler33

The project is still going. My work hit a busy season which has ramped my work day up to 12-13 hours so I have had little time to work on it. I am just finishing up with the drywall for the whole basement and have 1 coat of mud left to apply then I can start painting. I have set a deadline of Christmas to get the tanks up and running. I would post some pics but, there is really nothing new to see unless you are into drywall.


----------



## alicem

Howler33, you asked for these, please pardon the poor quality...
Here's a pic of my 90 gal. rainbow community: 









I've tried close ups of the fish, but they won't stay still :x 
Bosemani is a big boy, and there's the tail end of a Trifasicata:









This is a Madagascar which, technically, is a Silversides, but acceptable in a "rainbow" tank:









This is a terrible close up of a Turquoise rainbow: 









And one more of the whole tank:









Shameful, after review, the pics are really terrible...Guess if you close one eye, squint with the other and hold your tongue just so, you will be able to barely make them out... :roll: 
I tried,
Alicem


----------



## Howler33

I really like the moss on the driftwood in the right corner.

Your Bosemani is beautiful, they are my favorite rainbow. Looks like a really nice setup. :thumb:


----------



## alicem

That's a kind of lava rock. It reminds me of something you would use to clean the grill  It spans between two rocks and is leaning against some driftwood. It makes a tunnel for the fish to swim through. I pulled out a hunk from the middle of the java moss for my 40 gal., so it looks a little odd there. Almost like two different types of plants.
Here's a grainy pic of it:








Please pardon the purple substrate. It's left over from a used 60 gal I had 12 yrs. ago. I was too tight ($) to replace it when I set this aquarium up 4 years ago. Now I've added laterite and don't want to risk an A bomb cloud replacing it with something nicer looking.

Alicem


----------



## TheFishGuy

I just stumbled across this thread and was wondering how your goal of getting the tanks up and running was doing? Merry Christmas by the way.

I'm most curious about your filtration.


----------



## alicem

Yes, we are all excited for you! It is such a huge project and so cool looking 8) I'm glad TheFishGuy brought this post to the top again.
I hope everything is going well for you. Do you have any up dates and pics to share? 
I'm curious about the filtration, too. The _variety_ of sump setups is so interesting.
Have you altered your origional stocking list?
Alicem


----------



## Howler33

Thanks for the interest in the project. I have a pump on order for the sump. As soon as it gets here I am going to start putting everything together for the filter. I will post some pics when I get home tonight. The walls still need painting and then the stone tile around the viewing area. The fish list is going to be:

Tank1 
8 Geophagus Tapajos 
6 Geophagus Altifrons 
2 Cryptoherso Cutteri 
8 Guinacara Rio Caroni 
2 sturisoma

Tank 2 
2 Hypsophorys Nicuraguensis 
2 Cryptoheros Sajica 
Vieja Regani
Cichlasoma Bocourti 
4 Green Severums
3 Pictus cats

I was thinking of adding a blue acara or green terror to tank 2 but, I may wait and see how things go with the current list.

I have been going back and forth on the background. I found some really nice limestone cut into 1.5" thick pieces at a local landscaping store. I was considering siliconing the pieces to the back of each tank to make a nice stone background. I may do a test on my 40 breeder first to see how well it works.


----------



## TheFishGuy

So you're going to have one sump filtering both tanks right? And one pump feeding back... right?

If this is true my only suggestion is to connect the two tanks with an upside down "U" made of atleast 1 1/2" pvc to balance the water levels in the two tanks. When using the one pump to feed back to two tanks one will always fill faster than the other. This mini "water bridge" ensures neither tank will over fill.

I can't wait to see pictures of this filter set up :thumb:

By the way I did a search in the forums for vieja Regani, that's how I found this thread


----------



## Howler33

I guess I thought having ball valves to adjust the return flow to each tank would prevent any overflow possibilities so long as the return was not more than the overflow could handle. If the pump was returning say 800 gph, after head loss, and the overflow is rated at 900 gph how could the tank overflow unless there was a blockage at the overflow? I do like the idea of the water bridge as a precaution but, I want to make sure I understand correctly the potential pitfalls of a one sump-two tank setup.


----------



## Rivermud

It would work Howler, however you may be sending more or less to one side or the other if you end up with a ctastrophic failure. The water bridge would make sure you always have the tanks even and safe even if you have a catastrophic failure. I would also suggest having double the overflow capacity in each aquarium for the same reason. This way if on valve fails, a kid turns them funky, you brush up against them while cleaning.. anything really you have a failsafe in both the water bridge and with the extra overflow capactiy to keep your floor from getting wet. just my advice


----------



## Howler33

The more I think about it and the more you guys use words like "catastrophic" and "wet floor", I really like TFGs water bridge suggestion. Here are a couple of pics of the finished drywall and from behind the wall.


----------



## alicem

Oh, goodie, pics!

Drywall is a "bear" to finish. It looks like you did a nice job. :thumb: Is the earth tone tile trim picked out?
If you could post a pic of the slate tile when you "test" it in your 40 gal. I'd appreciate that.
I looked up some of your stock list. Hubba, hubba, what beauties!
Alicem


----------



## Howler33

I have the tile picked out, I will probably pick it up this weekend along with the stone for the background and post pics when I do. My nicuraguensis have started spawning and look absolutely beautiful and the geos are starting to really show their color even though they are still fairly young. I can't wait to see them in the big tanks.


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: Good luck getting your nics NOT to spawn.... Mine are worse than convicts :lol:

All my display tanks (3) are set up with sumps. The filters have been made by myself over years of re figuring and redesigning I've finally come up with the fool proof sump filtration.

Reguardless of what media you use in your sump or on the way to your sump you PUMP should set the pace of the water going into the sump tank.

Here's what I do. (take it or leave it  ) ( sorry, I'm drinki9n' a little  )

1. Plumbing from the tank to the sump should always be TWICE the size (in diameter) of the return lines. I use 2" from the tank to the sump, and 1' for return lines. This is standard across the board for the 800, 240 and the 185.

2. During the initial fill of the tank I fill the display tank until it starts to spill or overflow down the overflows into the sump tank. I keep filling untiil the sump tank is full to capacity. This way during a power outage the water can never overflolw the sump tank. (hold on getting another beer)


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, I'm back...

3. Now that your sump tank is full and the display tank(s) have been full and stopped flowing water to your sump tank you can plug in your sump pump. At this point the water won't "instantly" flow at it's normal pace into your sump tank because the pipes that make up the filter (both out going and incoming) need to fill with water. This will lower the water level (obviously) in the sump tank and keep it at that level.

Now in your case you need both tanks to act as one, and the only way to achieve that is a pvc water bridge. If i were you I wouldn't intstall ball valves going back to the tanks at all. To shut the filter down all you need to do is unplug the sump pump.

In your case I would have TWO sump pumps, one feeding each of the tanks. Just plug them into a power strip then use the switch on the power strip to turn the pumps off when necessary. Like for water changes. Make sense? Beckett makes great pumps for what your doing, they're waterfall pumps that are designed for continuous run. My 800 has a 3800 gph Beckett and my 240 uses a smaller one. The 800 has been running for almost two years without fail (knock on wood) and the 240 for 3 yrs.

Here's a link to my 185 filter build:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 5&&start=0

I also re-did my 240 filter a while back:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... overhaulin


----------



## Howler33

TFG what are the benefits in having two separate pumps compared to one pump?


----------



## TheFishGuy

With one pump you'd have to mess around trying to get the same flow to each tank. With two smaller pumps you're done, no guess work, no valves to try and control flow. With one pump you'd want to make sure the length or footage of return line is roughly the same to each tank or one tank will get more water than the other. Of course there's still a chance of this with two pumps but it won't be as drastic. I guess I just don't like restricting flow of a pump, it makes it work harder which shortens its life and drives up you electric bill...


----------



## jimmie

nice project I love in wall tanks I have one myself...check it out.







225gl in wall tank. :thumb: good luck on your tank hope for the best.


----------



## Howler33

Very nice looking Jimmie, do you get the water ripple effect on the walls of your room?


----------



## jimmie

yep somethings if all the lights off in the room; yep


----------



## edmlfc

Looks like your tanks are coming along. I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Howler33

Finally I have some updated pics. The walls are painted and the carpet will be in soon. I am going to start putting the filters together tomorrow and do a test fill to make sure everything is ok. I did decide to go with TFG's advice and got two pumps with two separate sumps. I am using 40 breeders (36"x18") as the sumps.


----------



## pjw2008

Wow... that is just beautiful! I can't wait to see it all completed! I'm already getting ideas for doing the same type of build in my living room if I can convince my son to move into his brothers room  Then I could use his room for a fish room... hmmm...


----------



## illy-d

That looks freaking fantastic!!!



Absolutely love the slate!


----------



## Howler33

Thanks for the comments. I am pleased with the tile too. My wife was unsure about it when I explained what I was thinking but, she likes it now that it is up.


----------



## edmlfc

It's coming along very nice, the tile looks great. :thumb: Nice touch.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Howler33 said:


> Thanks for the comments. I am pleased with the tile too. My wife was unsure about it when I explained what I was thinking but, she likes it now that it is up.


My wife just admited to me the other day that she doubts every project I want to do, but then likes it when I'm done :lol:

Incidently, I'm kind of doing the same thing you are're doing at a customers house but with a 240 and a 150 in an "L" shape in the corner of the room. The 240 is a room divider between where their pool table is and the "living room". I'll be there tomorrow to take some pictures.... I've got a thread started on the C-F but some much has changed because the homeowner couldn't make up his mind :lol:

Sorry to ramble  .... It's looking great 8)


----------



## Howler33

What is the name of your post TFG? I would like to check out the pictures when you get them up.

The next project I will have to hire you to come up to MI and help  . I don't mind doing the work but, it took me forever to get this basement finished. I have been considering doing agreenhouse type sunroom over our back deck with a concrete tank. I still need to do some convincing with the wife and complete a couple other projects so it might be a year out.


----------



## jimmymac

*Howler*, You may have already said this somewhere in this thread , but what do you plan to use for background and substrate, and rock work. I saw something today that would be awesome with the slate. It is called "gray ghost". Not super fine like sand, but fine none the less. *** been very happy with aragonite except that it is so freakin white, lol. Your fish wall is looking very profesional. In the future I plan on a 240 gal. wall tank. Wife needs convinced as it would be cadicorner, about 6 feet, from my 210. Good work, Jim


----------



## Howler33

> Howler, You may have already said this somewhere in this thread , but what do you plan to use for background and substrate, and rock work.


Jim,

I am going to go with a black background, off-white pool filter sand and fieldstone rocks that matches the stone tile. I have seen the grey ghost sand you mentioned and it is cool but, I like the contrast the whitish sand brings to the tank. BTW, I looked at your 210 and I must say it is a beautiful tank, well done.

Joe


----------



## TheFishGuy

Here's a link to it, but you might as well skip to the last page due to all the mind changing :lol: :
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=157839


----------



## jimmymac

*Howler*, Thanks for the compliment. I also like 
the white contrast. I used Aragonite instead of sand 
for the size of the grain. It doesnt due the 
damage to the empellers on 2 E-400's
that sand might. And the fish seem to sift it well too.


----------



## gordonrp

I love the slate/tile surround...really brings your attention to the tank. great work, cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## Howler33

Some pics of the filter setup:


----------



## gtsum

all i can say is wow! Great work so for..looking forward to the end result!


----------



## Howler33

Here is a pic of the first tank all setup. The background is still not up and I have to put the lighting over the tank but, you get the idea. There are still a lot of bubbles on the glass from filling it up. I love the setup except for one thing, the noise. Even behind the wall I can hear the water rushing into the sump and the hum of the mag drive pump even though I have a pad under the pump. I am considering switching the sump over to an Eheim pro2 instead.


----------



## mittzgame

do you have durso standpipes?

or is the noise you're talking about from the water going through the wet/dry?


----------



## Howler33

I do have a durso stan pipe. The noise is mostly coming from the sump as the water is rushing through teh media but, also from the water falling into the overflow even thought it is only about an inch drop.


----------



## jimmymac

*Howler33*, The noise...Can you attache acoustic ceiling tile 
to the wall framing, between the wall and the sump? This will absorb
sound very well. You might even cram some insulation in between the 
studs first. Also what if you put a filter sock on the end of the
return to the sump. This might help in the water falling into the
sump noise. I change my filter sock every sat. I just turn them inside out, 
toss em in the washing machine with *bleach only, NO SOAP* 
and an extra rinse cycle. Then I let them hang dry and any
bleach that is left evaporates or is removed with prime on the 
next filter and water change.

Check these out: http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_AquariumP ... media_sock

Awesome work bro, Jim


----------



## jimmymac

*Howler33*, Oh yea, somthing else. Think about correcting 
the noise problem before you replace the mag drive. I think in the long
run you will be hapier. And if you do use the filter sock,
thats just one more filter to make your water even more
crystal clear, lol.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Agreed! 100% that everything*jimmymac* has said!


----------



## cichlidgeek40

Cant wait to see the turnout.


----------



## c i c h l i d

niiiccceee


----------



## Howler33

The second tank will be running with fish this weekend. I really love the look now that the fish are settled in the first tank. They are all swimming out in the open and really showing nice colors. I will post some pics this weekend.


----------

